# Ironworx gym strongest man 2009



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

The Ironworx gym strongest man comp 2009 novice and inters will take place on Saturday 15th August 2009, visit www.ironworxgym.co.uk for info on events and prize money etc.

Please dont hesitate to contact me for more info.

Its free for spectators so please come along and show your support


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

please can anyone interested in entering please email or call me as ive had so much interest and might have to limit numbers of entrants, all details on www.ironworxgym.co.uk

Dont forget there is prize money and the sponsors will be putting prizes in too.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

anyone serious about doing a strongman comp should seriuosly consider this comp .. rich has invested a lot of money in strongman equipment and has made Ironworx one of the best places to train for strongman

the gym has atlas stones , farmers walk , tyres to flip, log lifts etc etc etc

the comp will be sponsored by the Nutrition Worx shop and we will be putting up supplements and qulaity trophies for the winners

as rich said there is also prize money


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

bah, 2 weeks back into the gym.

i dont need this temptation >< , lol

but good luck. might make a travel down as swindon isnt so far away


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm seroiusly considering doing this one but i got uk strongman north finals on the 30 th and not sure if i would recover in time it took me 2 weeks to recover after the qualifier


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

rich here is a list of guys that has confirmed though me

Competitors Confirmed

inters

Colin Hawkings :basement reading

Richie Allen: peak physique gym cardiff

James Robson :leeds

simon cowdrey basemant reading

Harry Shahlaei whey consortium gloucester

James Clayton Catts Wigan/The Dungeon Bolton

richard lewis south wales

shane evans south wales

Ian Whiting basement reading

novice

John Strange:ironworx swindon/HMS Drake gym devon

Phil Dimond :Custard crew devon

Thomas Metcalfe:Hercules gym colchester

carl carney whey consortium gloucester

mike neale: bodyperfect northamton

james kikta:bodyperfect northamton

Graham Thompson peak physique gym cardiff

Phil Manning Basement Reading

Tony Jackman ipswich

there is also some1 from devon but im not sure if he a novice or inter but il keep this updated if people go tho me from now on so you can see whos in


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

cheers john, much appreciated


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

gonna be some oldskool boys makin guest appearences too.... not sure if it to take the **** or compete:thumb:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

had an other novice rich

had quite a bit of intrest in this comp so far

Competitors Confirmed

inters

Colin Hawkings :basement reading

Richie Allen: peak physique gym cardiff

James Robson :leeds

simon cowdrey basemant reading

Harry Shahlaei whey consortium gloucester

James Clayton Catts Wigan/The Dungeon Bolton

richard lewis south wales

shane evans south wales

Ian Whiting basement reading

novice

John Strange:ironworx swindon/HMS Drake gym devon

Phil Dimond :Custard crew devon

Thomas Metcalfe:Hercules gym colchester

carl carney whey consortium gloucester

mike neale: bodyperfect northamton

james kikta:bodyperfect northamton

Graham Thompson peak physique gym cardiff

Phil Manning Basement Reading

Tony Jackman ipswich

rob bush peak physique gym cardiff


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ill be down....to watch and support phew not compete though strong man is killer- full respect to guys doing it


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

just to let everybody know the ironworx gym website is currently not working, so if anyone wants to enter of wants more info call me on 07533103835 or email [email protected]


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

had quite a bit of intrest in this comp so far

Competitors Confirmed

inters

Colin Hawkings :basement reading

Richie Allen: peak physique gym cardiff

James Robson :leeds

simon cowdrey basemant reading

Harry Shahlaei whey consortium gloucester

James Clayton Catts Wigan/The Dungeon Bolton

richard lewis south wales

shane evans south wales

mark kingham emperors/the street york

novice

John Strange:Ironworx Swindon/The Fridge Paignton

Phil Dimond :The Fridge Paignton

Thomas Metcalfe:Hercules gym colchester

carl carney whey consortium gloucester

mike neale: bodyperfect northamton

james kikta:bodyperfect northamton

Graham Thompson peak physique gym cardiff

Phil Manning Basement Reading

Tony Jackman ipswich

rob bush peak physique gym cardiff

Scott Litton-Hayes Braintree

had one guy pull out from the inters rich but 1 more for the novices


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

Competitor list update

inters

Colin Hawkings :basement reading

Richie Allen: peak physique gym cardiff

James Robson :leeds

simon cowdrey basemant reading

Harry Shahlaei whey consortium gloucester

James Clayton Catts Wigan/The Dungeon Bolton

richard lewis south wales

shane evans south wales

mark kingham emperors/the street york

novice

John Strange:Ironworx Swindon/The Fridge Paignton

Phil Dimond :The Fridge Paignton

Thomas Metcalfe:Hercules gym colchester

carl carney whey consortium gloucester

mike neale: bodyperfect northamton

james kikta:bodyperfect northamton

Graham Thompson peak physique gym cardiff

Phil Manning Basement Reading

Tony Jackman ipswich

rob bush peak physique gym cardiff

Scott Litton-Hayes Braintree

Jonathan Dando peak physique gym cardiff


----------

